# Begriff kVA



## Fuhrki (27. Februar 2005)

Wer kann mir den Begriff erklären , und wie berechnet mann ihn


----------



## hpvw (27. Februar 2005)

kVA entspricht mit ohmschen Verbrauchern bei Wechselstrom und bei Gleichstrom immer kW, also der Leistung eines elektrischen Systems. kVA ist also eine Maßeinheit.
kVA = kilo Volt Ampere = kW = kilo Watt
Bei induktiven Verbrauchern und Wechselstrom ist kVA größer als die tatsächliche Leistung (wegen Phasenverschiebung).

Berechnung: P = U * I
Bei induktiven Verbrauchern irgendwie komplizierter mit Cosinus, frag' mich nicht nach Details.


----------



## Fuhrki (27. Februar 2005)

Danke ,damit wäre meine Frage beantwortet. Es geht um die Ausgangsleistung eines FU's.


----------



## hpvw (27. Februar 2005)

Was ist ein FU?

PS: Unten rechts in der Beitragsansicht kannst Du den Status auf "erledigt" setzen.


----------



## Fuhrki (27. Februar 2005)

FU ist die Kurzform von Freqenzumwandler. Benötigt man um Motoren drehzahlgesteuert laufen zu lassen.  Wir benötigen FU's bei der Steuerung von Motoren in Lebensmittelverarbeitenden Industrie


----------



## hpvw (27. Februar 2005)

Dann solltest Du Dich evtl. noch mal etwas genauer informieren, denn Motoren arbeiten mit Spulen und Spulen sind induktive Verbraucher.


----------



## Fuhrki (27. Februar 2005)

Wenn ich die Phasenverschiebung und den Cosinus mitberechne müßte ich auf den idealen Wert kommen. Aus Erfahrung nehmen wir den FU immer etwas grösser, damit er nicht bei kurzzeitiger Spitzenstromaufnahme des Motors anspricht und abschaltet. Bei grossen Anlagen führt das immer gleich zum Stillstand einer ganzen Produktionslinie


----------

